# Blob erzeugen



## harry (24. Apr 2007)

Hi!
Wollte fragen, wie ich unter Java aus einem Bild ein Blob Objekt erzeugen kann?

mfg


----------



## Ullenboom (26. Apr 2007)

Also wenn die Grafik (allgemeiner Stream) nur in die DB soll, muss man kein Blob verwenden. Ein Beispiel gib's etwa hier: http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/Database-SQL-JDBC/InsertpicturetoMySQL.htm


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Apr 2007)

Du kannst im ResultSet für den BLOB-Wert einfach ein byte[] oder Object setzen.
setObject(1, new Object("mein blob"));


----------

